# Big Flounder Beatdown -- 12/20/2015



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Location: Galveston Ship Channel
Weather: Cloudy, windy
Water conditions: 3 feet visibility
Time Fished: 6:00 AM to 12 PM
Tide: Incoming all morning 
Water depth: Gradual dropoff from 3' to 10â€™ 
Lure Setup: Big Bite (red and white), tipped with 6"-8" dead mullet on Â¼ oz jighead
Live bait Setup: 5"-7â€ live mullet, carolina rig









http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/geographic.html

Lots of big flounder were caught today. Best bite was from 7 AM to 9 AM, during the first half of the incoming tide. The tide was running higher than predicted because of the strong east-southeast winds.

Most of the flounder I caught early in the morning were holding on the shallowest part of the dropoff along bulkheads, with mud bottom and some scattered shell. Lures tipped with dead mullet was most effective during this time. The flounder were spitting up large finger mullet and small sand trout.

Later in the morning, the bite slowed down in the shallower depths. I soon found the fish in the same area holding deeper in about 10 to 12 feet of water. Live mullet was best in this deeper water. The flounder were stacked up and very territorial. Lots of 'hit and run' behavior, especially from the big flounder along the walls.

Kept the first 5 fish, 18" to 21".









Released the next 25 including 12 fish ranging from 20" to 25".


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*12/23/15 - 12/25/15*

Location: Galveston Ship Channel
Water Â conditions: 2 feetÂ visibility 
Tide: IncomingÂ 
Water depth: Gradual dropoff from 3' to 10â€™Â 
Lure Setup: Big Bites (red and white), tipped with dead mullet on Â¼ oz jighead
Live Bait Setup: Finger mullet, carolina rigged

















http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/geographic.html

Flounder are still biting in the ship channel, but it has slowed down compared to last couple weeks. I'm catching about 15 keeper-sized fish per trip. Lately have been anchoring and fishing 1 or 2 spots and let the fish come to me.

The best bite for me has been occurring during the first half of the incoming tide, which lately has been from about 10 AM to 1 PM. Most of the flounder caught during this time were feeding at the shallowest spots in the area. Again, areas with scattered shell held the most fish.

The flounder that are still remaining in the channel are quickly moving toward the gulf during each daily outgoing tide. This next cold front should push a lot of these fish out especially if the tides are running below normal. I don't think many more fish will move through the channel after this front, but the ones that do may be huge.

12/23/15 - Limit from 17â€ to 22â€









12/24/15 - Limit from 16" to 20"









12/25/15 - Limit from 16" to 22"


----------

